# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Siemens] Αλλαγή ρουλεμάν σε πλυντήριο ρούχων Siemens Siwamat XT 1050 άνω φόρτωσης

## mirage

Γεια σας,

Είμαι νέος στο forum και καταρχήν να ευχαριστήσω και εγώ για τις τόσο χρήσιμες πληροφορίες και συμβουλές!
Τις τελευταίες δύο εβδομάδες το πλυντήριό μας άρχισε να κάνει έναν παράξενο θόρυβο στο στύψιμο. Βγάζοντας τον ιμάντα και γυρίζοντας μόνο το τύμπανο του κάδου, είναι προφανές ότι το πρόβλημα εστιάζεται στο ρουλεμάν του κάδου. Το επιβεβαίωσε και τεχνικός, ο οποίος είπε ότι χρειάζεται αλλαγή ρουλεμάν και αμορτισέρ. Ο τεχνικός ζήτησε περίπου 200 ευρώ σε εργατικά και το service της αντιπροσωπείας μέσω τηλεφώνου έδωσε μια ενδεικτική τιμή 300 ευρώ συνολικά για τα ρουλεμάν. Είναι προφανές ότι είναι προτιμότερο να αγοράσουμε καινούριο πλυντήριο παρά να επισκευάσουμε το παλιό με τέτοιο κόστος.

Βλέποντας παρόμοια θέματα στο forum, σκέφτομαι να επιχειρήσω την αλλαγή μόνος μου, δεδομένου ότι:

Το πλυντήριο φαίνεται οκ κατά τα άλλα, τουλάχιστον με μια πρώτη ματιά.Φαίνεται να έχει πλάκα η διαδικασία, αν και πολύπλοκη.Δεν έχω να χάσω και πολλά αν αποτύχω.

Το πλυντήριο είναι ένα *Siemens Siwamat XT 1050 με φόρτωση από πάνω* και είναι περίπου 10 ετών.

Σχετικές φωτογραφίες στο GoogleΣχετική σελίδα της Siemens με τα ανταλλακτικά (E-Nr: WXT1050EU/10)

Σχετικά *ανταλλακτικά* (σύνολο 57 ευρώ) που βρήκα στο eaparts.gr με βάση τους κωδικούς της Siemens:

Αμορτισέρ (αποσβεστήρας κραδασμών 110N) πλυντηρίου ρούχων SIEMENS/BOSCH/PITSOS originalΈδρανο κoμπλέ (βάση+τσιμούχα+ρουλεμάν) πλυντηρίου ρούχων BOSCH/SIEMENS

Διάβασα αρκετά σχετικά θέματα στο forum και έριξα και μια ματιά σε σχετικά *βίντεο*:

How to Replace Washing Machine BearingsRepair HE3 Washing Machine Bearing NoiseHow to replace washing machine bearings on Bosch, Neff, Siemens and some BalayIndesit Washing Machine Bearings How to fit, change & replace

Οι *γενικές ερωτήσεις* που έχω σε αυτή τη φάση είναι:
Κατά τη γνώμη σας, αξίζει να ασχοληθώ με αυτή την υπόθεση ή το πλυντήριο είναι ήδη πολύ παλιό?Δεν έχω βρει κανένα σχετικό βίντεο με πλυντήριο *άνω φόρτωσης*. Υπάρχει κάποια σχετική εμπειρία? Κάποια ιδιαίτερη δυσκολία ή κάτι που πρέπει να προσέξω?

Ερωτήσεις για τα *ανταλλακτικά*:
Μήπως πρέπει πρώτα να λύσω το πλυντήριο και να δω που ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα πριν παραγγείλω τα ανταλλακτικά?Τα ανταλλακτικά θέλουν λίγες μέρες για να έρθουν. Πέρα από τα online καταστήματα, καμιά ιδέα για άλλα καταστήματα που θα μπορούσα να απευθυνθώ για πιο άμεση αγορά? Βρίσκομαι στο Μαρούσι.Μια που θα λυθεί το πλυντήριο, υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που είναι καλό να γίνει προληπτικά? Πέρα από ένα καλό καθάρισμα φυσικά.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την όποια βοήθεια!

----------


## stelakis1914

Φίλε εγώ θα σε συμβούλευα να προχωρήσεις μόνος σου χωρίς δισταγμό.

Εγώ επιδιόρθωσα πρόσφατα τα ρουλεμάν στο πλυντήριο μου άνω φόρτωσης που ήταν παρόμοια με το δικό σου.

Από την στιγμή που έχεις και το parts manual ως οδηγό, δεν θα αντιμετωπίσεις πολλές δυσκολίες. Την αντικατάσταση των αμορτισέρ μπορείς να την αποφύγεις για να εξοικονομήσεις κάποια χρήματα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Κατά τη γνώμη σας, αξίζει να ασχοληθώ με αυτή την υπόθεση ή το πλυντήριο είναι ήδη πολύ παλιό?


Συμφωνώ με #2 (εγώ φόρεσα ήδη φόρμες εργασίας για να σε βοηθήσω  :Lol: ) 

Το έδρανο που λες το θεωρώ ακριβό , με την λογική αν κατάλαβα καλά εννοεί το έδρανο της 1 πλευράς , η άλλη πλευρά? δεν θέλει? οπότε πας κοντά στο 70αράκι για Χ 2 έδρανα. 
Αν και προτείνω να δεις πρώτα , αν μπορείς να αλλάξεις μόνο τα ρουλεμάν και τσιμούχες με τα ίδια έδρανα αν δεν έχουν υποστεί φθορές.



> Δεν έχω βρει κανένα σχετικό βίντεο με πλυντήριο *άνω φόρτωσης*. Υπάρχει κάποια σχετική εμπειρία? Κάποια ιδιαίτερη δυσκολία ή κάτι που πρέπει να προσέξω?


Τα βίντεο εμείς εδώ τα φτιάχνουμε για να μαθαίνει τα κόλπα η εταιρία  :Tongue2:  (υπάρχει χρέωση από εμάς για όποιο βίντεο θέλει να δει κάποιο υποτιθέμενο στέλεχος της εταιρίας)




> Μια που θα λυθεί το πλυντήριο, υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που είναι καλό να γίνει προληπτικά? Πέρα από ένα καλό καθάρισμα φυσικά.


Κανείς δεν ξέρει το "προληπτικό" μπορεί να φτιάξεις στην εντέλεια τα ρουλεμάν και την επόμενη μέρα να σου "σκάσει " πλακέτα . 
Αξίζει όμως να το προσπαθήσεις (με το παραπάνω όπως είπα χωρίς να αγοράσεις τα Χ2 έδρανα αν δεν έχουν υποστεί σοβαρές ζημιές + τους άξονες κτλ) με κόστος μόνο τα ρουλεμάν και την τσιμούχα.

----------


## stelakis1914

Εγώ από την εμπειρία μου από την ιστορία αποκόμισα ότι πρέπει να ελέγχουμε περιοδικά τις τσιμούχες στα έδρανα των ρουλεμάν για διαρροές, γιατί η κατάσταση μετά να απαιτεί την αντικατάσταση του έδρανου κομπλέ. 

Βάζω και μια φωτογραφία από το ένα έδρανο που ήταν σε άθλια κατάσταση. Χρειαζόταν απαραίτητα αλλαγή με ένα νέο που αγόρασα κομπλέ. Το δεύτερο ήταν σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση και δεν χρειαζόταν αντικατάσταση. Η τιμή του δικού μου ήταν στα ίδια επίπεδα με αυτό που χρειάζεται ο Σάκης, στο ίδιο μαγαζί.
Το πήρα λίγο φθηνότερα από μαγαζί στην πόλη μου.

----------


## mirage

> Φίλε εγώ θα σε συμβούλευα να προχωρήσεις μόνος σου χωρίς δισταγμό.
> 
> Εγώ επιδιόρθωσα πρόσφατα τα ρουλεμάν στο πλυντήριο μου άνω φόρτωσης που ήταν παρόμοια με το δικό σου.





> Συμφωνώ με #2 (εγώ φόρεσα ήδη φόρμες εργασίας για να σε βοηθήσω )


Στέλιο & Πέτρο ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση! Με τόσο θετική συμπαράσταση δε μπορώ παρά να προχωρήσω  :Smile: 




> Το έδρανο που λες το θεωρώ ακριβό , με την λογική αν κατάλαβα καλά εννοεί το έδρανο της 1 πλευράς , η άλλη πλευρά? δεν θέλει? οπότε πας κοντά στο 70αράκι για Χ 2 έδρανα. 
> Αν και προτείνω να δεις πρώτα , αν μπορείς να αλλάξεις μόνο τα ρουλεμάν και τσιμούχες με τα ίδια έδρανα αν δεν έχουν υποστεί φθορές.





> Βάζω και μια φωτογραφία από το ένα έδρανο που ήταν σε άθλια κατάσταση. Χρειαζόταν απαραίτητα αλλαγή με ένα νέο που αγόρασα κομπλέ. Το δεύτερο ήταν σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση και δεν χρειαζόταν αντικατάσταση.


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι από την αρχή θεώρησα ότι το κιτ της Siemens "έδρανο + ρουλεμάν + τσιμούχα" πάει πακέτο και δεν το σκέφτηκα και πολύ, αν και έχω διαβάσει σε άλλα θέματα του forum για αγορά ρουλεμάν χωριστά. Επίσης, είδα πως υπάρχει έδρανο και στην άλλη πλευρά αλλά το αγνόησα επιδεικτικά.

Το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι πρέπει να λύσω αρχικά το πλυντήριο και να δω τι ανταλλακτικά χρειάζεται, πριν τα αγοράσω. Το προφανές δηλαδή αλλά είχα κολλήσει στο να κάνω όλη τη διαδικασία σε μία μέρα για να αποφύγω την ακαταστασία. Μάλλον υπερβολικά φιλόδοξο για έναν άσχετο!

Θα το λύσω αύριο και βλέπουμε!

----------


## mirage

Επανέρχομαι με τα ευρήματα μετά το λύσιμο του πλυντηρίου. Γενικά δεν ήταν δυσκολο αλλά σε δύο σημεία με καθυστέρησε πολύ επειδή δε μπορούσα να καταλάβω πως βγαίνει το καπάκι του πλυντηρίου στο πάνω μέρος και πως αποσπάται το μοτέρ από τον κάδο. Σε ένα επόμενο post θα δώσω λεπτομέρειες μήπως είναι χρήσιμες και σε κάποιον άλλο.

Τα ευρήματα είναι τα αναμενόμενα αλλά υπήρξε ένα μικρό ατύχημα με το σωληνάκι ελέγχου στάθμης νερού, που τελικά μπορεί να αποβεί καθοριστικό. 

Γενικά το τύμπανο ήταν καθαρό ενώ ο κάδος είναι μεν βρώμικος αλλά σε λογικά επίπεδα. Με εντυπωσίασε όμως η *συσσώρευση βρωμιάς πάνω στον άξονα του κάδου*, όπως φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία παρακάτω.





Τα *ρουλεμάν* έχουν σκουριάσει, ιδίως το ένα, αλλά και τα δύο έδρανα φαίνονται μια χαρά. 






Το πρόβλημα εδώ είναι ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω *πώς βγαίνει το ρουλεμάν από το έδρανο*. Στην προηγούμενη φωτογραφία φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει ένας μεταλλικός δακτύλιος ο οποίος το περιορίζει. Έχω δει διάφορα βίντεο που χτυπάνε το ρουλεμάν αλλά αυτό εδώ μου δίνει την εντύπωση ότι δεν είναι το ίδιο. Να υποθέσω ότι πρέπει να χτυπηθεί με σωλήνα από την πλευρά που φαίνεται στην τελευταία εικόνα?

Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι στην προσπάθεια να βγει το* σωληνάκι ελέγχου στάθμης νερού* έσπασε το αντίστοιχο ακροφύσιο στο καπάκι του κάδου που είναι πολύ λεπτό. Είχε κολλήσει το σωληνάκι πάνω του και προφανώς το πίεσα παραπάνω από ότι έπρεπε. Κακώς δεν σκέφτηκα να κόψω το σωληνάκι, είχε περιθώριο.







Η προφανής λύση εδώ είναι να αντικατασταθεί το καπάκι του κάδου αλλά κοστίζει €95 και δεν είναι άμεσα διαθέσιμο. Το ακροφύσιο είναι στην άκρη ενός μικρού κουτιού που φαίνεται να είναι κολλημένο πάνω στο καπάκι του  κάδου αλλά δεν το βλέπω στα ανταλλακτικά και μάλλον πάει μαζί με το καπάκι. Καμιά ιδέα αν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι άλλο?

----------


## mirage

> Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι στην προσπάθεια να βγει το* σωληνάκι ελέγχου στάθμης νερού* έσπασε το αντίστοιχο ακροφύσιο στο καπάκι του κάδου που είναι πολύ λεπτό. Είχε κολλήσει το σωληνάκι πάνω του και προφανώς το πίεσα παραπάνω από ότι έπρεπε. Κακώς δεν σκέφτηκα να κόψω το σωληνάκι, είχε περιθώριο.


Μία επιπλέον εικόνα για το θέμα αυτό.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Το πρόβλημα εδώ είναι ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω *πώς βγαίνει το ρουλεμάν από το έδρανο.*


Το ρουλεμάν θα βγει από την πλευρά που είναι εκείνη η ασφάλεια που σημείωσες με κόκκινο κύκλο αλλά θα χρειαστείς πένσα για ασφάλειες (υπάρχουν 2 ειδών αυτές που ανοίγουν και αυτές που μαζεύουν ) εσύ για την συγκεκριμένη ασφάλεια θέλεις πένσα που να μαζεύει προς τα μέσα.
http://www.skroutz.gr/c/958/penses-k...B9%CF%89%CE%BD
Από ότι κατάλαβα για το ρουλεμάν στο καπάκι είναι με κλασσικό τύπο τσιμούχας (δεν φαίνεται και καθαρά ) αλλά στο έδρανο μαζί με εκείνην την ανοξείδωτη ροδέλα που έβγαλες (μην πετάς την ροδέλα ) εκεί πάνω τρίβεται η άλλου τύπου τσιμούχα (που είναι αυτή η τσιμούχα? κανονικά πρέπει να έμεινε πάνω στον άξονα του τυμπάνου) δηλαδή κάπως όπως το παρακάτω
http://www.ecomarketparts.gr/index.p...oduct_id=31888  (η τσιμούχα πιάνει στον άξονα και ολίγη κόλλα και η ροδέλα με την δικιά του φλάντζα στην απέναντι πλευρά και αυτά τα 2 μαζί τρίβονται και δίνουν την στεγανότητα)

Ενώ αυτό που είναι στο καπάκι (όχι στο έδρανο ) είναι κλασσικού τύπου τσιμούχα όπως (κωδικός 24099) παρακάτω
http://www.eaparts.gr/modelsearch.as...M1050&mid=9238

Για το σωληνάκι που έσπασε άνοιξε λίγο παραπάνω την τρύπα (στο πλαστικό) . και βρες έναν χαλκοσωλήνα που να μπαίνει ακριβώς στο λαστιχένιο σωληνάκι , κάψε τον χαλκοσωλήνα με κάποιο καμινέτο και βούτα το σιγά σιγά μέσα (στο πλαστικό ) μέχρι να σφίξει και όταν κρυώσει (βάλε και κόλλα γύρω γύρω)

Πρώτα σιγούρεψε για την μικρή τσιμούχα (από το έδρανο) και που είναι πάνω στον άξονα , αν δεν έχει σαπίσει ο άξονας και επιδέχεται να μπει η νέα τσιμούχα εκεί πάνω χωρίς προβλήματα.

(πως πρέπει να μπει η μικρή τσιμούχα του έδρανου πάνω στην ανοξείδωτη ροδέλα ... η λεπτή πλευρά πάνω στην ροδέλα όπως παρακάτω) και η χοντρή επάνω πλευρά μπαίνει στον άξονα του τυμπάνου.

Δύσκολη δουλειά ...

----------


## mirage

> Το ρουλεμάν θα βγει από την πλευρά που είναι εκείνη η ασφάλεια που σημείωσες με κόκκινο κύκλο αλλά θα χρειαστείς πένσα για ασφάλειες (υπάρχουν 2 ειδών αυτές που ανοίγουν και αυτές που μαζεύουν ) εσύ για την συγκεκριμένη ασφάλεια θέλεις πένσα που να μαζεύει προς τα μέσα.
> http://www.skroutz.gr/c/958/penses-k...B9%CF%89%CE%BD


Και πάντα αναρωτιόμουν ποια είναι η χρησιμότητα αυτού του είδους πένσας  :Smile: 
Εύκολα βγήκε η ασφάλεια και με λίγο χτύπημα και το ρουλεμάν.




> Από ότι κατάλαβα για το ρουλεμάν στο καπάκι είναι με κλασσικό τύπο τσιμούχας (δεν φαίνεται και καθαρά ) αλλά στο έδρανο μαζί με εκείνην την ανοξείδωτη ροδέλα που έβγαλες (μην πετάς την ροδέλα ) εκεί πάνω τρίβεται η άλλου τύπου τσιμούχα (που είναι αυτή η τσιμούχα? κανονικά πρέπει να έμεινε πάνω στον άξονα του τυμπάνου) δηλαδή κάπως όπως το παρακάτω
> http://www.ecomarketparts.gr/index.p...oduct_id=31888  (η τσιμούχα πιάνει στον άξονα και ολίγη κόλλα και η ροδέλα με την δικιά του φλάντζα στην απέναντι πλευρά και αυτά τα 2 μαζί τρίβονται και δίνουν την στεγανότητα)


Βρέθηκε και η μικρή τσιμούχα που είχε μείνει πάνω στον άξονα, όπως το είπες. Δεν είχε βρεθεί μέχρι τώρα επειδή δεν είχα πλύνει ακόμα το τύμπανο.




> Για το σωληνάκι που έσπασε άνοιξε λίγο παραπάνω την τρύπα (στο πλαστικό) . και βρες έναν χαλκοσωλήνα που να μπαίνει ακριβώς στο λαστιχένιο σωληνάκι , κάψε τον χαλκοσωλήνα με κάποιο καμινέτο και βούτα το σιγά σιγά μέσα (στο πλαστικό ) μέχρι να σφίξει και όταν κρυώσει (βάλε και κόλλα γύρω γύρω)


Ήμουν έτοιμος να τα παρατήσω για αυτό το θέμα και μόνο αλλά αυτό που προτείνεις Πέτρο νομίζω αξίζει μια προσπάθεια




> Πρώτα σιγούρεψε για την μικρή τσιμούχα (από το έδρανο) και που είναι πάνω στον άξονα , αν δεν έχει σαπίσει ο άξονας και επιδέχεται να μπει η νέα τσιμούχα εκεί πάνω χωρίς προβλήματα.
> 
> (πως πρέπει να μπει η μικρή τσιμούχα του έδρανου πάνω στην ανοξείδωτη ροδέλα ... η λεπτή πλευρά πάνω στην ροδέλα όπως παρακάτω) και η χοντρή επάνω πλευρά μπαίνει στον άξονα του τυμπάνου.
> 
> Δύσκολη δουλειά ...


Ο άξονας είναι οκ.

Παρήγγειλα τα ρουλεμάν και τις δύο τσιμούχες που πωλούνται ανεξάρτητα. Μόλις τα πάρω θα κάνω post τις λεπτομέρειες για το πως φαίνεται ότι συναρμολογούνται και τι προβλήματα μπορεί να υπάρχουν. 

Είναι ένα μπέρδεμα αλλά με τη σωστή βοήθεια...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Το επιβεβαίωσε και τεχνικός, ο οποίος είπε ότι χρειάζεται αλλαγή ρουλεμάν και *αμορτισέρ*.


Αν στην πορεία (με φορτίο ) δεις ότι τραντάζεται το πλυντήριο στο στίψιμο θα αντικαταστήσεις και τα αμορτισέρ . δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα ακριβά. (κωδ 46793)
http://www.eaparts.gr/modelsearch.as...38#prettyPhoto
(για να βγει η πλαστική βίδα που συγκρατεί το αμορτισέρ θα πιέσεις το "αυτάκι" που σημείωσα με κόκκινο βέλος )

----------

aktis (30-08-18)

----------


## stefos1

> Τα ευρήματα είναι τα αναμενόμενα αλλά υπήρξε ένα μικρό ατύχημα με το σωληνάκι ελέγχου στάθμης νερού, που τελικά μπορεί να αποβεί καθοριστικό. 
> 
> 
> Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι στην προσπάθεια να βγει το* σωληνάκι ελέγχου στάθμης νερού* έσπασε το αντίστοιχο ακροφύσιο στο καπάκι του κάδου που είναι πολύ λεπτό. Είχε κολλήσει το σωληνάκι πάνω του και προφανώς το πίεσα παραπάνω από ότι έπρεπε. Κακώς δεν σκέφτηκα να κόψω το σωληνάκι, είχε περιθώριο.


 εδω να σου προτείνω http://www.marinastores.gr/product.p...90&category=79 
η αυτο http://www.smart-cover.gr/rakor-synd...tem-p-430.html
νομίζω ειναι σωστότερη λύση

----------


## mirage

> Αν στην πορεία (με φορτίο ) δεις ότι τραντάζεται το πλυντήριο στο στίψιμο θα αντικαταστήσεις και τα αμορτισέρ . δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα ακριβά. (κωδ 46793)
> http://www.eaparts.gr/modelsearch.as...38#prettyPhoto
> (για να βγει η πλαστική βίδα που συγκρατεί το αμορτισέρ θα πιέσεις το "αυτάκι" που σημείωσα με κόκκινο βέλος )


Ευχαριστώ για την υπενθύμιση Πέτρο, τα έχω παραγγείλει ήδη τα αμορτισέρ, απλά δεν το ανέφερα επειδή δε με προβλημάτισε καθόλου. Πέρα από την πλαστική βίδα του ανταλλακτικού βέβαια που αναρωτιόμουν τι είναι! Τα παλιά αμορτισέρ έχουν και στα δύο άκρα κανονικές βίδες, ίσως αφήσω αυτές αν ταιριάζουν.

Συνολικά τα ανταλλακτικά που παρήγγειλα είναι:

Αμορτισέρ (αποσβεστήρας κραδασμών 110N) πλυντηρίου ρούχων SIEMENS/BOSCH/PITSOS originalΡουλεμάν κλειστού τύπου 2RS 6204 (20mm X 47mm X 14mm)Τσιμούχα (VA 28 στό έδρανο τυμπάνου πλυντηρίου ρούχων ΓΕΝΙΚΗΣ ΧΡΗΣΗΣSiemens eshop: Φλάντζα  -  κωδικός είδους :  00165984 (εικόνα εδώ στο αντίστοιχο γερμανικό eshop, όπου κοστίζει και 2πλάσια!)

Όλα τα παραπάνω είναι επί δύο, τα ρουλεμάν και οι τσιμούχες ρουλεμάν/άξονα είναι ακριβώς τα ίδια και στις δύο πλευρές του κάδου. Συνολικό κόστος περίπου €40!

*Σημείωση* ότι το (4) δεν υπήρχε στον κατάλογο του eaparts.gr αλλά προσφέρθηκαν να το παραγγείλουν από τον προμηθευτή (τη Siemens φαντάζομαι). Βολεύει για να μην πληρώνει κανείς πολλαπλά courier.

----------


## stelakis1914

Μιας και αναφέραμε τα αμορτισέρ, χρειάζονται προσθήκη λιπαντικής ουσίας περιοδικά για βελτίωση της λειτουργίας τους;

----------


## mirage

> Για το σωληνάκι που έσπασε άνοιξε λίγο παραπάνω την τρύπα (στο πλαστικό) . και βρες έναν χαλκοσωλήνα που να μπαίνει ακριβώς στο λαστιχένιο σωληνάκι , κάψε τον χαλκοσωλήνα με κάποιο καμινέτο και βούτα το σιγά σιγά μέσα (στο πλαστικό ) μέχρι να σφίξει και όταν κρυώσει (βάλε και κόλλα γύρω γύρω)





> εδω να σου προτείνω http://www.marinastores.gr/product.p...90&category=79 
> η αυτο http://www.smart-cover.gr/rakor-synd...tem-p-430.html
> νομίζω ειναι σωστότερη λύση


Στέφανε ευχαριστώ για την ιδέα, τελικά αποδείχτηκε χρήσιμη.

Στην αρχή δεν ήμουν καθόλου σίγουρος ποια είναι η καλύτερη λύση. Ψάχνοντας σε καταστήματα υδραυλικών/σιδερικών στην περιοχή δεν βρήκα τίποτα σε τόσο λεπτό χαλκοσωλήνα ούτε και κάτι που να θυμίζει αυτό που προτείνει ο Στέφανος. Προφανώς έψαχνα σε λάθος καταστήματα. Και δεν είχα και πολύ χρόνο να παραγγείλω online.

Τελικά, άνοιξα λίγο περισσότερο την τρύπα με τρυπάνι, το πλαστικό είναι αρκετά χοντρό και σκληρό. Χρησιμοποίησα το μόνο πράγμα που είχα διαθέσιμο και έμοιαζε με αυτό που πρότεινε ο Στέφανος. Είναι από ένα ποτιστικό Gardena και φαντάζομαι ότι δεν είναι κατάλληλο για υψηλές θερμοκρασίες αλλά ίσως κάνει τη δουλειά. Το εξάρτημα είναι μάλλον αυτό εδώ και πέρασα με το χέρι ένα τρυπάνι από το εσωτερικό του για να καθαρίσει ο μηχανισμός που έχει. 



Παρακάτω φαίνεται η τελική μορφή. Χρησιμοποίησα μια κόλλα Pattex SP101 που βρήκα ρωτώντας στο Praktiker, τη μικρή συσκευασία στο σωληνάριο. Ούτε για αυτή είμαι σίγουρος ότι αντέχει σε υψηλές θερμοκρασίες αλλά φαίνεται καλή γενικά. Βλέποντας τώρα την εικόνα μου φαίνεται ότι πρέπει να βάλω περισσότερη κόλλα.



Το θετικό είναι ότι στο σημείο που βρίσκεται μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί εύκολα με κάτι άλλο, αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

Θα δούμε στην πορεία πως θα πάει. Για την ώρα έχω τελειώσει τη συναρμολόγηση του πλυντηρίου και δεν έχει περισσέψει τίποτα  :Smile: , θα δούμε αύριο αν πλένει κιόλας  :Huh:  και τι προβλήματα μπορεί να βγουν.

Θα επανέλθω με λεπτομέρειες για τα ρουλεμάν και τη συναρμολόγηση. Μου πήρε χρόνο αλλά τελικά δεν υπήρχε κάτι πολύ παράξενο στην όλη διαδικασία.

Ευχαριστώ για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια μέχρι τώρα!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μπράβο σκύλαρε ! σεμινάρια στην εταιρία πρέπει να κάνεις !




> Είναι από ένα ποτιστικό Gardena και φαντάζομαι ότι δεν είναι κατάλληλο για υψηλές θερμοκρασίες


Ποιες θερμοκρασίες το δοχείο το πολύ πολύ να γεμίσει μέχρι την μέση νερό από την μέση και πάνω προς το σωληνάκι αέρας υπάρχει .(είναι σωληνάκι του πιεσσοστάτη , όσο ανεβαίνει το νερό στο δοχείο .. μέχρι την μέση το πολύ .. στο υπόλοιπο δοχείο έχει συμπιεσμένο αέρα για να κόψει τον πιεσσοστάτη ) . Δεν έχει φόβο από θερμοκρασία αλλά από μια πιθανή τρύπα όπου θα φεύγει ο συμπιεσμένος αέρας ... και όταν συμβεί αυτό .. θα παίρνει νερό συνέχεια και δεν θα σταματά το νερό για να προχωρήσει στην υπόλοιπη διαδικασία πλύσης.

----------


## stefos1

Εγω πάντως ίσος να μην ξαναεμπαινα στη διαδικασία αλλαγής ρουλεμάν στο bosch maxx7 ( 7 χρονών ) γιατί <<μάτωσα>> για να ανοίξω τον κάδο είχε καμιά 50 και βάλε ... κλιπ συν τις βίδες άσε δε οτι παρατήρησα στον άξονα του τύμπανου στο σημείο της τσιμούχας είχε αρχίσει να ξεφλουδίζει η επινικέλωση που είχε και μου φαίνεται οτι πάλι σύντομα θα έχει θέμα σύντομα !!

----------


## mirage

> Μπράβο σκύλαρε ! σεμινάρια στην εταιρία πρέπει να κάνεις !


Το μπράβο πάει σε σένα Πέτρο που έχεις την υπομονή να ασχολείσαι με εμάς τους άσχετους! Για τα σεμινάρια ίσως είναι λίγο νωρίς ακόμα  :Unsure: 




> Ποιες θερμοκρασίες το δοχείο το πολύ πολύ να γεμίσει μέχρι την μέση νερό από την μέση και πάνω προς το σωληνάκι αέρας υπάρχει .(είναι σωληνάκι του πιεσσοστάτη , όσο ανεβαίνει το νερό στο δοχείο .. μέχρι την μέση το πολύ .. στο υπόλοιπο δοχείο έχει συμπιεσμένο αέρα για να κόψει τον πιεσσοστάτη ) . Δεν έχει φόβο από θερμοκρασία αλλά από μια πιθανή τρύπα όπου θα φεύγει ο συμπιεσμένος αέρας ... και όταν συμβεί αυτό .. θα παίρνει νερό συνέχεια και δεν θα σταματά το νερό για να προχωρήσει στην υπόλοιπη διαδικασία πλύσης.


Έβαλα αρκετή κόλλα ακόμα και μέχρι τώρα δεν είχε πρόβλημα. Κάναμε αρκετές πλύσεις τις τελευταίες δύο μέρες, 30-60 βαθμούς, φαίνεται να δουλεύει. Μένει και μια δοκιμή με 90 βαθμούς.

Το μόνο που παρατήρησα είναι κάποιες σταγόνες από το πάνω μέρος, το πλαστικό που φτάνει στο καπάκι, στο πάνω μέρος του πλυντηρίου. Φαντάζομαι ότι το πλαστικό είχε πάρει συγκεκριμένη μορφή με τον καιρό και μάλλον του άλλαξα θέση. Μάλλον έχει σκληρύνει κιόλας με τον καιρό. 

Να τονίσω ότι αυτό το είδα μετά από προσεχτική παρατήρηση στο δεύτερο ή τρίτο πλύσιμο, φαντάζομαι ότι ένας λεπτομερής έλεγχος για κάποιο διάστημα είναι απαραίτητος για να βρεθούν τέτοια μικροπροβλήματα.

----------


## mirage

> Εγω πάντως ίσος να μην ξαναεμπαινα στη διαδικασία αλλαγής ρουλεμάν στο bosch maxx7 ( 7 χρονών ) γιατί <<μάτωσα>> για να ανοίξω τον κάδο είχε καμιά 50 και βάλε ... κλιπ συν τις βίδες άσε δε οτι παρατήρησα στον άξονα του τύμπανου στο σημείο της τσιμούχας είχε αρχίσει να ξεφλουδίζει η επινικέλωση που είχε και μου φαίνεται οτι πάλι σύντομα θα έχει θέμα σύντομα !!


Και εμένα με ταλαιπώρησε αρκετά αλλά κυρίως επειδή δεν είχα ιδέα για όλα αυτά. Ήταν πιο δύσκολο από ότι είχα φανταστεί στην αρχή αλλά αυτό ισχύει για οτιδήποτε καινούριο. Εκ των υστέρων η διαδικασία μου φαίνεται εύκολη. Ίσως και το συγκεκριμένο πλυντήριο να είναι πιο απλό, π.χ. στο καπάκι του κάδου έχει μόνο 7 κλιπ και καμία βίδα!

Έχω κρατήσει αρκετές φωτογραφίες και θα καθίσω το Σαββατοκύριακο να περιγράψω τα βήματα λεπτομερώς.

Και εγώ παρατήρησα ότι το σημείο του άξονα που είναι η τσιμούχα είναι το πιο ταλαιπωρημένο. Μόνο επιφανειακά βέβαια αλλά κάτι σημαίνει. Πιθανόν χρειάζεται αυτό που είπε ο Στέλιος σε προηγούμενο post, ότι θέλει τακτικό έλεγχο και συντήρηση, πριν ξεφύγει η κατάσταση.

----------

stelakis1914 (18-02-15)

----------


## stefos1

τα ηλεκτρικές συσκευές έχουν ημερομηνία λήξεις πλέον στο δικό μου όπως ανέφερα είναι 7 ετών και αν δεις τα ρουλεμάν είναι σαν καινούργια αυτό που χάλασε ήταν το εσωτερικό που είναι κοντά στη τσιμούχα και μάλλον απο τον άξονα που έχει θέμα όπως προανέφερα να φανταστείς δεν είχε καν σκουριά επάνω του οπότε δεν μπορείς να κάνεις ελέγχους σε αυτά τα πράγματα... (δηλ να κάνω βίδες το πλυντήριο για να τσεκάρω αν η τσιμούχα είναι οκ δεν παίζει κατι τέτοιο...) αν χαλάσει η κτυπάει τοτε βλέπεις αν συμφέρει η επισκευή του και πράττεις αναλόγως !! και για του λόγου το αληθές πάρτε μια ιδέα για το πως είναι ο κάδος του δικού μου

----------


## meleti5

Γεια σας για μια ακομη φορα ....
προσπαθω και εγω να επιδιορθωσω το δικο μου πλυντηριο SIWAMAT ΧΤ 1050
Και το μονο θεμα που αντιμετωπιζω ειναι το εξης δεν μου ανοιγει το πλαστικο μπροστινο καπακι του καδου 
στην κατω πλευρα της αντιστασης ....
καποια βοηθεια ισως.... ευχαριστω

----------


## meleti5

Το τυμπανο ανοιξε σχετικα ευκολα διχως να χαλασει η αντισταση που ηταν κολημενη λογων αλατων ..
μεγαλη απογοητευση απο την βρωμια και τα αλατα αλλα τα εδρανα του καδου σε καλη κατασταση ..
σε ευχαριστω Πετρο για την βοηθεια σου!!!.εχω ηδη καθαρισει το καδο πλευρικως απο τα αλατα  τωρα με αφαλατικο θα προσπαθησω να καθαρισω τον καδο περιστροφικα και τα πλαστικα καπακια.
Οποιαδηποτε συμβουλη .......καλοδεχουμενη τα ανταλακτικα 36 ευρω 4 τσιμουχες 2 ρουλεμαν και καρβουνακια.

----------

